

ChurchMint: Communication and Discovery Platform for Churches - vlucas
http://www.churchmint.com

======
passionfruit
I see the church submission form, but will there be a way to submit the
churches of entire denominations whose directory of churches is publicly
available?

SermonAudio.com, which also has mobile apps, already has similar functionality
to this app. Why should churches use ChurchMint instead of SermonAudio?
SermonAudio does cost money, so will ChurchMint be providing these services
for free?

~~~
vlucas
This is pretty early in the process, so yes there will be a way to get whole
directories of churches from denominations, even if I have to import those
manually.

Sermon audio and podcasting is only a small part of what ChurchMint does
overall. I have looked at other services like and including SermonAudio.com
but they really aren't in the same realm as ChurchMint is.

------
MicahWedemeyer
I love niche apps like this.

Is it a just-for-fun project, or are you planning to monetize it? If so, how?

~~~
vlucas
Monitization will be from SaaS style tiered plans that churches will pay for
depending on push message volume and stored audio files. The app will always
be free to use and churches can add info, locations, and events free.

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
Great plan. I love it.

My only suggestion would be to figure out the free message volume and storage
size...then half it...then half it again. Give the free plan a paltry size. I
think it's fair to give only a taste and require people to upgrade to get the
real functionality.

I'm sure others disagree with me, and I'd love to hear their opinions, but if
the goal is paying customers then make people pay...

------
jturmel
Looks like a very useful app, thanks for building this!

